# Moyu Meilong 4M Review



## Richardv (Jun 18, 2020)

i thought it was no big difference between the meilong 4 and meilong 4m before i receive the parcel. i am surprised when i open the box. the packing is good. total a differemt box and shape. it turns well. it feels smooth and spring noice is not very loud. i love it. as i am a new customer from moyustore, they give me a gift. so i get a double skewb then. haha.


----------

